# Tuna trip



## Bbar8474 (Jun 23, 2016)

We are planning a tuna trip to the rigs or closest drillship in the next open weather window going to be our first trip on the boat so more of a shakedown but want to put some meat on board Any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Not sure the rigs are an appropriate first run.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

This week is your week for a window anyway. We are going.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

As long as its not a used beat up couple grand boat, go fer it! Usual feel me out runs are not as long as this, but go fer it! Make sure you have all safety equipment and someone w/ a satellite phone won't hurt either.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Take lots and lots of jigs for the BF.


----------

